# ATI Radeon 9800 Pro --> kein Signaleingang - falsch Verkabelt?



## exitboy (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

bis heute hatte ich eine GeForce4TI in gebrauch, ohne DVI in Gebrauch.

Der blaue Ausgang vom Röhrenmonitor geht in einen Verteiler worüber ich zwei Rechner über einen Monitor laufen lassen kann. Von diesem Verteiler gehen zwei Monitorkabel (wie beim Röhrenmonitor auch), an beide Rechner. Einer davon hat jetzt seit heute eine 
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128 MB drin (AGP).

Habe die Karte (siehe Anhang) mit einem DVI Ausgang und meineserachtens nach (das muss aber nix heißen, da ich mich nur mit Netzwerk auskenne, einen stink normalen alten Monitoreingang [blauer Eingang]). Auf diesen Eingang habe ich dann einfach das Kabel vom Verteiler angeschlossen, genauso wie ich es bei der alten Karte auch gemacht habe. 
Der Monitor erhält keinen Signaleingang.


Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich das Problem lösen?

// edit:

Karte wurde früher im DVI Modus genutzt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2007)

mh... du hast bestimmt mal probiert den Monitor direkt anzuschließen um zu sehen ob es an der Karte liegt oder? Wenn ja, würde ich dir raten mal dein Bios zu resetten... sprich: Knopfzelle auf dem Board des PCs für 60Sekunden entfernen und wieder einsetzen... natürlich vorher Netzkabel ziehen. Ich hoffe das hilft... hab ich bei mir manchmal, dass die Karte einfach nicht mehr geht, wenn ich mal im PC war... kp warum... aber dann gehts wieder.. Deine Bios-Einstellungen musst du dann natürlich neu setzen... es sei denn du arbeitest sowieso mit den Standardeinstellungen.


----------



## exitboy (5. April 2007)

hi,

ja das kann ich mal probieren. Kann ja wirklich daran liegen, obwohl ich diese Karte auf 3 Rechnern getestet habe. OS ist ja erstmal egal, welches drauf ist, da er ja das Bios anzeigen müsste.

Habe mittlerweile zum Testen mit ner anderen GraKa auf die DEFAULTS vom Bios gewechselt, auch hier keine Ergebnisse


----------



## Radhad (5. April 2007)

Wenn die Grafikkarte einen DVI Ausgang benutzt, kannst du kein VGA Kabel da anschließen, außer du verwendest einen Adapter.

Erstmal ist es wichtig, ob die Karte korrekt im Slot drin steckt und ob sich der Lüfter bei eingeschaltetem PC auch dreht!


----------



## exitboy (5. April 2007)

@Radhad

Du siehst ja oben die Grafikkarte als Foto. Die hat soweit ich das beurteilen kann, einmal den DVI eingang und einmal danneben in blau, den standart eingang, oder ist der garnicht für das Monitorkabel gedacht?


----------



## Radhad (5. April 2007)

Ach, den weißen hab ich nicht gesehen (hab das Bild nicht vergrößert). Das ist ein normaler VGA Anschluss.

Dann wie gesagt, prüfen ob die Karte richtig drin steckt etc. vielleicht nochmal rausholen undn eu reinsetzen, staub entfernen (vorsichtig mit nem staubsauger auf niegrider stufe, ohne kontakt wäre gut).

Hast du vorher die alten Treiber richtig deinstalliert mit z.B. Driver Cleaner?


----------



## exitboy (5. April 2007)

Ich habe an zwei rechnern getestet, einen mit Bootmanager für WinXP und LinuxSuSE
und einen mit Debian 3.0.

Bei beiden komme ich nicht einmal mehr ins Bios rein, wenn diese GraKa eingebaut ist.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine GraKa von einem Kollegen, die gehen soll. Er hat diese vorher jedoch nur im DVI Modus laufen gehabt.

Treiber deinstalliert habe ich nicht, nutzte früher die GeForce4 TI auf meinem Hauptrechner, für ne Shell reichte die


----------



## ojamaney (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

hast Du die Karte denn auch mit einem Extra-Stromkabel angeschlossen? Ohne diesen tut sich nichts. Das ist der weisse Anschluss auf der Karte, hinten am Ende das im Gehäuse steckt 

Am besten nimmst Du dafür ein Kabel was frei ist, also noch kein anderes Gerät mit Strom versorgt.

Achja, und zum säubern von PCs, Lüfter usw hier mein Tipp: einen sauberen Malerpinsel mit langen Borsten ist dafür bestens geeignet. Mit einem Staubsauger hat man sich schnell mal den Lüfter aus dem Lager gesaugt. Danach läuft der Lüfter unrund und macht mehr Krach als vorher! Ich hab schon Leute gesehen die ihr Mainboard mit einem Top-Sauger säuberten, und dabei verschwand auch schon mal ein Elko *flupp* *grins*


----------



## soyo (11. April 2007)

Ich hab mir schon 2 ATI Radeon 9800 Pro gekauft. Eine(Neuware) und eine Gebrauchte bei Ebay ersteigert , ist schon einige Jahre her. Beide hielten nicht länger als eine Woche(Ich rede von beiden Karten, unglaublich aber war), danach trat der gleiche Fehler auf wie bei dir. Kannst ja mal nach Googeln, gibt sehr viele Leute  mit diesem Problem und ATI hatt bisher dazu noch nie Stellung genommen. Von daher ist ATI für mich der letzte ... Ansprechpartner in Sachen Grafikchips 

Natürlich will ich dir keine Angst machen. Zusätzlichen Molex-Stecker angeschlossen? BIOS-Reset durchgeführt? Eventuell auch in einem anderen System prüfen, ob es nicht doch an einer falschen Konfioguration liegt. 


gruß soyo


----------

